# Dateityp msg



## liquidbeats (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

weis jemand wie ich eine Datei vom Typ *.msg öffnen kann? Es handelt sich dabei um eine email, Interesannt ist dort für mich aber nicht der Text sondern der Header.
Freeware oder Opensource möglichkeiten wären Ideal.


Danke

Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Mal versucht in *.eml umzubenennen und per Doppelklick mit Outlook Express zu öffnen?
Oder mit Mozilla Thunderbird zu öffnen?
Oder mit Notepad zu öffnen?
Google liefert zum Thema "msg öffnen" ungefähr 220.000 Treffer..... suche Dir etwas aus. 
Lege Dir aber sicherhaitshalber eine Sicherungskopie an..... einige von den über Google genannten Möglichkeiten sollen nicht ganz zuverlässig sein (z.b. beim konvertieren).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## liquidbeats (14. Januar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Mal versucht in *.eml umzubenennen und per Doppelklick mit Outlook Express zu öffnen?


Ja, Unbekannter Absender, Text Leer und sieht aus wie eine Leere email ohne Angabe von absender, Zeit usw.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Oder mit Mozilla Thunderbird zu öffnen?


Nein, habe ich auch nicht Installiert-


Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Oder mit Notepad zu öffnen?


Ja, sieht wie folgt aus, daher ja die Frage.
	
	
	



```
ÐÏà¡±á¨– 
 rcpg125‚2Chtml10?÷
€¤ã chÁ
Àset0 €ÿ PVU²ÕQÝ×2 ÃÕ3>þÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ
```



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Google liefert zum Thema "msg öffnen" ungefähr 220.000 Treffer..... suche Dir etwas aus.


Ich habe ja schon gesucht, auch  nach Converter usw. So wirklich was gefunden habe ich nicht.



Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Januar 2007)

Hmm, dann würde ich mal z.b. den E-Mail Converter versuchen.


----------



## liquidbeats (14. Januar 2007)

Habs eben Probiert. Das Programm meckert weil outlook 97/200/xp usw. fehlt. Hätte ich das Installiert könnte ich wohl die Datei Problemlos öffnen. Auch wenn ich dennoch weiter versuche diese Datei zu Konvertieren, sagt er beim Konvertierungsversucht "Ungültige Operation" oder so änlich.


Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Januar 2007)

Mehr als zu googlen und weitere Programme/Tips auszuprobieren fällt mir so auch nicht ein.


----------



## liquidbeats (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,

das habe ich auch schon alles durch. Ich werde mir wohl Outlook XP o.ä. Installieren. Hab hier noch irge3ndwi ne Office XP rumfliegen. Weis nur nicht mehr wo, bin ja vor geraumer Zeit auf Open Offce umgestiegen.

Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Januar 2007)

Aber vorher ein Image erstellen..... damit Du hinterher den "Schmutz" auch wieder los bist.


----------



## liquidbeats (14. Januar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Aber vorher ein Image erstellen..... damit Du hinterher den "Schmutz" auch wieder los bist.


Na ich muss eh ne Neuinstallation durchführen. Ich habe  spürbare geschwindigkeits Probleme, daher spielt es  derzeit weniger ne rolle  Aber Danke für den Tipp 

Mit Outlook XP konnte ich die Daei ebenfalls nicht öffnen. Zwar wurde die Datei nun Outlook ztugeordnet, jedoch gibts sehr komische Fehlermeldungen. Die Datei ist aber i.o. hab sie in zweifacher ausführung bzw. verschiedene, wo ich zu 100% weis dass sie OK sind.

Dieser MS mist geht mir echt auf die Glocken. 


Grüße


----------

